# Schlammteich



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo
Habe momentan einen Biotop und möchte nun einen Koiteich mit 
einem Schlammteich bauen. Habe leider keine Fachliteratur zu
dieser Bauart gefunden. 
Könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen, der eventuell mit dieser 
Bauart Erfahrungen, oder Fachliteratur zu diesem Thema kennt.
Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

vielleicht steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch - aber ich versteh gar nicht, was Du mit Koiteich mit Schlammteich meinst. Du wirst ja keinen Schlammteich bauen wollen und dort Kois einsetzen?

Möchtest Du an das Biotop anschließen oder möchtest Du selbiges ersetzen oder ganz unabhängig bauen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne
Danke für deine Antwort. Habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich möchte mir einen neuen Koiteich mit einem Gründelteich
für meine Fische bauen. Mein Biotop wird eventuell mit der neuen
Anlage zusammengeschlossen. ( ohne Fischbesatz )
Ich hoffe mich nun etwas Deutlicher Ausgedrückt zu haben.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich kenne mich mit Kois gar nicht aus - aber die brauchen doch super klares Wasser?

Wenn Du möchtest, verschiebe ich Dein Thema zu den Kois rüber, könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du da mehr Infos bekommst - oder Dir davon abgeraten wird .... die Kombination kenn ich noch gar nicht!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

soweit ich weiß leben die fischis in japan in tiefen teichen wo sie im dreck wühlen können. es sind immer noch karpfen !
glaube das klare wasser wird wohl mehr vom besitzer gefordert   
das was stimmen muss sind die wasserwerte ....


----------

